# FreeBSD Pkg Build Servers



## Beeblebrox (Mar 15, 2012)

Quite simple question:

How do the FreeBSD build servers work to build the package binaries?
The built port needs to be installed before package creation so - do they install the built port, create package, then at the end the folder is wiped?
Does the server have a complete set of all ports installed on it?

Question has to do re difficulty with certain ports built off-platform not accepting installation on that platform (distcc is involved).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Some info to start with: http://tinderbox.marcuscom.com/


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks pretty interesting, thanks. I might need some help later-on, with integrating distcc & scons into the mix.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2012)

You might also want to have a look at ports-mgmt/tinderbox. It's a different tinderbox script but the idea is the same.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 16, 2012)

Very first page of the README section gives it:


> The latest release of Tinderbox can be downloaded from http://tinderbox.marcuscom.com.
> ... Two ports exist:
> ports-mgmt/tinderbox which tracks the latest stable release (plus sometimes back-ported fixes from the STABLE branch)
> ports-mgmt/tinderbox-devel which tracks HEAD and might contain additional experimental patches not (yet) present in the CVS.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't figure out how to add nodes to tinderbox for parallel builds. I want to have several other machines contribute to tinderbox similar to how distcc distributes and collects jobs.


----------

